# Today's eggs from my Quail.



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Girls


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

NEAT eggs!!! I've never seen quail eggs before. Good job girls.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

They taste amazing, super rich flavor and really small, we pickle them and my Banty eggs.. My uncle has a bunch of quail.. Really good with cold beer, BBQ sittin around a bonfire


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Wonderful! My quails don't intend to start to lay. I'll have to wait for the Spring


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

never tasted a quail egg, but love the look of them.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous eggs! Looks like they came from a Fresian cow or a Dalmatian!!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Chinese Painted Quail Egg.*

The speckled larger egg is a Japanese Quails and the small plain egg is a Chinese Painted Quails .
Fresh laid today .


----------



## livingmydream (Jul 2, 2012)

*Beautiful Quail eggs!*

I would love to have some quail eggs to hatch in my incubator I have 3 nephews that are very interested in chickens, and one of them raised 2 turkeys. Would you concider selling some of them to me? I have hatched chicken eggs many times, and currently have a dozen mixed hens, and a Rhode Island Red rooster to guard them. I will never eat my birds! If you are interested, send me an email [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

I would happily give you some eggs but i live in the UK .
I keep my quail in a heated room with artificial lighting, the lighting is sett on a timer to summertime daylight hours all the year round .
This is the first year in 20 years i have not sett any hatching eggs ,so we can have a restful Christmas without caring and worrying about the chicks/growers.
There is a very informative thread about Quail on this site, a good read .
Decide if you would like to keep pure or mixed colours.
The chinese painted quail full grown are the size of the smallest type of chickadee.
And the japanese quail full grown are the size of smallest type of dove .
Good Luck .


----------

